# [GAME] Blender Defender: Fruit Slicer



## Cvele (Apr 12, 2013)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Easy

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 
Beware of wild fruits! Be the first one to play a completely new type of defense game! After centuries of becoming fruit slices and ending up in all kinds of tasty juices it's finally their time to get the revenge! Now they're invading your kitchen, trying to break your blender that was turning their ancestors into fruit drinks for so many years! Download Blender Defender - Fruit Slicer TD, best fruit game on the Market, and defend your kitchen from these angry attackers!

*Play Store Link: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.BlenderDefender*

*Like our Facebook page @ https://www.facebook.com/pages/Blender-Defender-Fruit-Slicer/163160497168725*










- Save Cabo from mad fruits!
- Stop the invasion of angry fruit pirates in Honolulu!
- Keep fruit army from conquering Miami!
- Enter the Survivor mode, resist the attacks of fruit zombies for 100 levels and try to turn the Melon King into tasty mash!
Know your enemy:
- Avoid blending nuts- they will cause damage to blender
- Tomatoes jump and explode on impact causing more damage
- Grapes shoot at juicer damaging it from distance
- Watermelon occupies 3 places inside the bubble
- Cherries can fly and shoot from air
- Banana runs faster and occupies 2 places in the balloon
- Apples and oranges don't have any superpowers; they are basic ingredients for a tasty fresh fruit juice
- Lemons run very fast, throw them into blender as fast as you can
BECOME TD MASTER - TOWER DEFENSE MASTER
Attacks are organized in waves. Every next wave is more powerful than the last one, and the more waves you hold on defending your 'tower', the more coins you'll earn for buying superpowers and upgrade for your kitchen appliance.
When the level is finished, you will see the menu showing which upgrade parts are available, and you can buy the one you need to improve your defence effect. From your screen you can choose to freeze your enemies, to kick them away from the zone of your precious mixer, to speed up the recovery of juicer's health and many other superpowers.
As you progress in this awesome defense game you'll get better in resisting fruit frenzy attacks and you'll complete all kinds of interesting achievements. But the attackers will also become stronger and will be able to break the glass easier! If you manage to resist 100 waves, you'll become fruit ninja juicer and master this defender game!
There are three cities to defend in this arcade game: Cabo, Honolulu and Miami. When you finish all the levels from these three cities you will unlock Survivor endless mode, in which you have manage to resist froot attacks and turn your foe into "fruit slice" for 100 levels. Finally you'll have to deal with Melon King and when you manage to throw him into blender you'll bring the ruthless zombie invasion to an end!
NEVERENDING ADVENTURE - EXTREMELY FUN GAME
Download Blender Defender Fruit Slicer and have fun playing this great tower defence game, which is a great "game for kids" too! You can play our games and enjoy using our apps, it's totally free!
If you're a fan of balloon tower defence and defender 2 games, you will definitely enjoy this free "defense game"!


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

I was skeptical of this game, but after trying it, I can say that it's quite enjoyable. The difficulty steadily increases, there's an element of strategy to it, and everything seems to work well. Rated 5 stars in the play store, thanks for posting here.


----------



## Cvele (Apr 12, 2013)

Thanks quickdraw86  You can check the rest of Webelinx's games on this link: http://play.google.com/store/apps/developer?id=Webelinx+LLC
I'm sure u'll come across a few more games that u'll find enjoyable and fun.


----------

